# MEZZO & MEZZA SMuFL Fonts (my latest designs)



## Nor (Jan 27, 2022)

please see infos in the next post.


----------



## Nor (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi, just finished the development of my two engraver SMuFL fonts, MEZZO & MEZZA each with standard and a lighter look. Below some PDF samples:

*MEZZO SMuFL font *_(a revival of Igor Engraver)_


https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... vement.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... vement.pdf

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... Adagio.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... Adagio.pdf

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... Adagio.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... Adagio.pdf

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... NTALES.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... NTALES.pdf

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... op.-33.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... op.-33.pdf

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... ninoff.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... ninoff.pdf


*MEZZA SMuFL font*_ (an emulation of Henle Verlag)_

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... op.-33.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... op.-33.pdf

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... cturne.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... cturne.pdf

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... Adagio.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... Adagio.pdf

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... Adagio.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... Adagio.pdf

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... ninoff.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... ninoff.pdf

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... ending.pdf
https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploa ... ending.pdf


For more engraver fonts please visit: https://norfonts.ma


----------

